# Excellent beginer plane



## rad457

I picked an older version of this plane, not sure how old my 60 1/2 is but very similar design. Great little tool which if you want to really make it fantastic, put in a PMV 11 blade from Lee Valley!


----------



## Mambrax

thanks for the input !


----------



## OSU55

Glad to hear about your success. Too many believe the current Stanley planes are junk and can't be made to work well, which just isn't the case. Rather than getting one expensive aftermarket blade, I spent less $ on replacement Stanley blades and just pop in a sharp one when needed in the middle of a project and resharpen several at a time. Try the low angle 12-960 for end grain. The lower angle cuts through end grain even better.


----------

